# Temporary team lead



## Preggoeggo22 (Dec 13, 2021)

So this may be a little complicated. I'm looking for some advice. This is pretty long 

Back in September I was given the option of either being promoted to a team lead and transferring stores or being promoted to a temporary team lead through the holidays at my current store and becoming the remodel team lead at the beginning of the year. I decided to stay at my current store. 

Come October, I'm promoted and literally the week after I am promoted, I found out I was pregnant. I missed a decent bit of work during my first trimester and it's been pretty rough. I honestly did not think I was going to be able to work overnight for the remodel. I never gave my store director a definitive answer. She has been extremely supportive throughout my whole pregnancy. However, I found out today that they are going to have another team lead at my store be the remodel team lead instead. I thought that was fine because I thought they would fit me in somewhere else. 

I talked to my store director and she essentially told me that because I was pregnant that she decided to chose someone else to be the team lead and that the stress was going to be too much on me and my baby. Also, god forbid something happen at 3am and I have to go to the hospital and leave the store without another team lead present. I do not disagree with these facts, however, she kept bringing up me being a remodel captain or another leadership role. From my understanding, captain is a glorified team member with extra responsibility with no extra pay. I was a pace setter for months for fulfillment and I'm not interested in going back to that type of role, especially after being a team leader and even coaching some of my team members.

I told her that I could be the closing team lead or whatever other leadership role she needed me in but I didn't really get much of a response from that. I was talking to the other fulfillment team lead and he told me that they were going to promote another team member from another store to be the closing team lead at my store.
So from my understanding, I will be demoted back to a team member after the holidays end and I will no longer be an actual team lead because I am pregnant. 

So I guess what I am asking, is this legal? Should I contact the HRBP about this? The hotline? I'm not sure what my next steps should be. 
Thank you for reading my long rant.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 13, 2021)

No this is not legal. Call district hr.


----------



## ION the Prize (Dec 13, 2021)

Preggoeggo22 said:


> ... she essentially told me that because I was pregnant that she decided to chose someone else to be the team lead ...


Because you're pregnant?! Holy sh*t! The Store Director actually said that?! Like, out loud?!


----------



## Preggoeggo22 (Dec 13, 2021)

Essentially, yeah.
In the moment, I took it as her being sympathetic towards me because she did Have a really rough pregnancy and understands that being the remodel team lead is a lot more stressful than a regular team lead. However, I thought there would be another actual leadership option for me. It doesn't seem like there is and I know I need to follow up and talk to her about it but I'm unsure how to proceed.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 13, 2021)

Preggoeggo22 said:


> I took it as her being sympathetic towards me


I take it as illegal. *The Pregnancy Discrimination Act of 1978*, which amended Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, 42 U.S.C. §§ 2000e et seq., prohibits discrimination on the basis of pregnancy, childbirth, or related medical conditions. Harassment is illegal when it is so frequent or severe that it creates a hostile or offensive work environment or when it results in an adverse employment decision (such as the victim being fired or demoted)


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 13, 2021)

Preggoeggo22 said:


> Essentially, yeah.
> In the moment, I took it as her being sympathetic towards me because she did Have a really rough pregnancy and understands that being the remodel team lead is a lot more stressful than a regular team lead. However, I thought there would be another actual leadership option for me. It doesn't seem like there is and I know I need to follow up and talk to her about it but I'm unsure how to proceed.


Talk to sd again before contacting district hr.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 13, 2021)

Wow your SD is a moron.

This is an ethics hotline call but I would also speak to an employment lawyer before alerting Target.  Your SD should be fired.


----------



## MrT (Dec 13, 2021)

You might want to get clarification before you do anything.  The pregnancy issue is something but if you were hired temporary there is no guarantee to become a tl after.  There was a remodel tl during the day for my remodel atleast too.  Im not saying you shouldn't do something about it but make sure you know whats going on first because once you go down that road there is no going back


----------



## socalsailor (Dec 14, 2021)

MrT said:


> You might want to get clarification before you do anything.  The pregnancy issue is something but if you were hired temporary there is no guarantee to become a tl after.  There was a remodel tl during the day for my remodel atleast too.  Im not saying you shouldn't do something about it but make sure you know whats going on first because once you go down that road there is no going back


That’s a good point our remodel had a dayside TL and an overnight TL (though the overnight got more credit because she knew her shit) plus an ETL so I feel like dayside would be a reasonable accommodation


----------



## DBZ (Dec 14, 2021)

Preggoeggo22 said:


> Essentially, yeah.
> In the moment, I took it as her being sympathetic towards me because she did Have a really rough pregnancy and understands that being the remodel team lead is a lot more stressful than a regular team lead. However, I thought there would be another actual leadership option for me. It doesn't seem like there is and I know I need to follow up and talk to her about it but I'm unsure how to proceed.



I'm seeing this a little different. You are temporary. You are in the same boat the seasonals are in. The staying on as a remodel TL was the carrot target likes to dangle. Your 3rd trimester might be just as hard as the 1st. Maybe it would be better to wait till after the baby comes to become a regular TL.


----------



## dabug (Dec 14, 2021)

Absolutely disgusting if the SD did in fact say those specific words, but target could come back and say something like it’s because of your (potential)mood swings etc? I’m a male and am COMPLETELY on your side on this!! I’m just saying that target’s legal team will probably find a hideous excuse


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 14, 2021)

DBZ said:


> I'm seeing this a little different. You are temporary. You are in the same boat the seasonals are in. The staying on as a remodel TL was the carrot target likes to dangle. Your 3rd trimester might be just as hard as the 1st. Maybe it would be better to wait till after the baby comes to become a regular TL.


It's not the temporary part that's an issue. "because I was pregnant that she decided to chose someone else to be the team lead and that the stress was going to be too much on me and my baby. Also, god forbid something happen at 3am and I have to go to the hospital and leave the store without another team lead present" is the issue. Nope nope nope. You can think it, but you sure can't say it. A coworker of mine was fired when she announced her pregnancy (not at Target) because it "wouldn't look good and could cause undue stress".  My friend was able to go back to school for her doctorate with her settlement.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 14, 2021)

Congratulations, sounds like you had unprotected sex and got pregnant.
you agreed to being a temporary TL over being a regular TL at another store.

“Back in September I was given the option of either being promoted to a team lead and transferring stores or being promoted to a temporary team lead through the holidays at my current store……I decided to stay at my current store”

Sounds like you chose to be temporary.
Did anyone promise you a permanent TL position at your store after your temporary role was over?? Take the pregnancy out of it, that’s only a consequence of you having unprotected sex. Think logically.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 14, 2021)

Planosss enraged said:


> Sounds like you chose to be temporary.
> Did anyone promise you a permanent TL position at your store after your temporary role was over?? Take the pregnancy out of it, that’s only a consequence of you having unprotected sex. Think logically.


They were going to let her be the remodel TL. When they found out she is pregnant, they changed their minds. Think logically.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 14, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> It's not the temporary part that's an issue. "because I was pregnant that she decided to chose someone else to be the team lead and that the stress was going to be too much on me and my baby. Also, god forbid something happen at 3am and I have to go to the hospital and leave the store without another team lead present" is the issue. Nope nope nope. You can think it, but you sure can't say it. A coworker of mine was fired when she announced her pregnancy (not at Target) because it "wouldn't look good and could cause undue stress".  My friend was able to go back to school for her doctorate with her settlement.


OP agrees and welcomes the SD sentimen, even expressing relief, it’s only offensive, prejudice and discriminatory when the OP is not offered a permanent TL role…


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 14, 2021)

Xanatos said:


> They were going to let her be the remodel TL. When they found out she is pregnant, they changed their minds. Think logically.


He did not fight to be kept on as the remodel TL, He welcomed it.

“my first trimester and it's been pretty rough.
honestly did not think I was going to be able to work overnight for the remodel. I never gave my store director a definitive answer. She has been extremely supportive throughout my whole pregnancy.”
The only card He has left is to ask to be kept on as temporary remodel TL. Not to be offered a permanent role. The SD was a saint and has now become a fucking cunt. That’s pretty logical.


----------



## lucidtm (Dec 14, 2021)

Preggoeggo22 said:


> So this may be a little complicated. I'm looking for some advice. This is pretty long
> 
> Back in September I was given the option of either being promoted to a team lead and transferring stores or being promoted to a temporary team lead through the holidays at my current store and becoming the remodel team lead at the beginning of the year. I decided to stay at my current store.
> 
> ...



Do you have anything in writing from your SD/Target promising you any sort of promotion? 
Side note, how your SD worded everything to you verbally also matters very much. It's discriminatory to literally say to someone "I decided not to hire you for this role because you're pregnant." 

You said she _essentially_ told you. In this type of situation you need to be very clear on what you heard from your SD. You might even want some more clarification from her. Be direct, "Am I to understand that I'm not keeping my TL position after the holidays because I'm pregnant?"


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 14, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> It's not the temporary part that's an issue. "because I was pregnant that she decided to chose someone else to be the team lead and that the stress was going to be too much on me and my baby. Also, god forbid something happen at 3am and I have to go to the hospital and leave the store without another team lead present" is the issue. Nope nope nope. You can think it, but you sure can't say it. A coworker of mine was fired when she announced her pregnancy (not at Target) because it "wouldn't look good and could cause undue stress".  My friend was able to go back to school for her doctorate with her settlement.


I was pregnant thru my remodel and I was the etl. I had my baby 2 weeks before the remodel was supposed to end. My sd was counting on me being overdue. Lol. I did just fine. The stress was manageable. I only did a handful of overnights tho.


----------



## MrT (Dec 14, 2021)

Was also going to say my remodel job was far less stressful then doing these overnight inbound shifts in 4th quarter.  We had absolutely no issues during my remodel until then end but we were so far ahead it didnt matter.  This is probably not the norm though.  It was probably my least stressful time at spot.


----------



## Priceslasher (Dec 19, 2021)

Sorry when you say essentially worded it that way. They don’t owe you an equivalent. Log onto types of loa available to me in pay and benefits. Tls after “X” amount of days aren’t even guaranteed. If you like Target, have the conversation with SD. Don’t burn the possibilities for future consideration. Life happens, good luck


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 19, 2021)

MrT said:


> Was also going to say my remodel job was far less stressful then doing these overnight inbound shifts in 4th quarter.  We had absolutely no issues during my remodel until then end but we were so far ahead it didnt matter.  This is probably not the norm though.  It was probably my least stressful time at spot.


Were you pregnant at the time? Did you have to go the hospital in the middle of night?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 19, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I was pregnant thru my remodel and I was the etl. I had my baby 2 weeks before the remodel was supposed to end. My sd was counting on me being overdue. Lol. I did just fine. The stress was manageable. I only did a handful of overnights tho.


That is so funny, lol.


----------



## MrT (Dec 19, 2021)

Planosss enraged said:


> Were you pregnant at the time? Did you have to go the hospital in the middle of night?


1. Im a guy so no
2. I said i did day side remodel so that wouldnt of affected me which is what i was referencing.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 19, 2021)

MrT said:


> 1. Im a guy so no
> 2. I said i did day side remodel so that wouldnt of affected me which is what i was referencing


There’s literally no comparison then. I am
Glad it went well for you, and good luck on your pregnancy.


----------



## MrT (Dec 19, 2021)

Planosss enraged said:


> There’s literally no comparison then. I am
> Glad it went well for you, and good luck on your pregnancy.


I was going to type a long answer but you obviously are misinterpreting what im saying and it probably doesn't matter.


----------

